
Petition posted to White House Web site seeks Death Star construction - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/in-the-loop/post/petition-posted-to-white-house-web-site-seeks-death-star-construction/2012/12/03/17d489f8-3d61-11e2-a2d9-822f58ac9fd5_blog.html?tid=socialss
======
Millennium
Three times? Is the article trying to count the Darksaber or something?

